# New project..."El Guapo" or ELgin the handsome bike



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2013)

"El Guapo" or "Elgin the handsome one" 
Ok, my 7k post for my latest project... El (for Elgin) and El Guapo (the handsome...bike).

Now please don't any one get their panties all in a bunch.... No twinbar was hurt (much) in the making of this cycle.

to minimize damage to this frame, I started with the cruddiest one I could locate. Rusty, rusty, rusty....did I say Rusty?
also ad one freeze burst through, although it was minor at 5/8" long. 

I chiseled away all around the BB, and found that it was mostly welded at the leading (front) edge. So I ground it a tiny bit and hacksawed the remaining way thru. the sides and rear were chiseled until they split free. See pics.
Now for the (kickstand and rear fender) plate I used a grinding disc to cut away at one side where it met the left wheel stay to minimize damage to the original framework.

When that broke loose, I equally bent out both sets od stays to rear wheel enough to wake room for the massive 4" tire and 6 3/4" (wow) rear hub.
I shimed a 4x4 and a wedge near where the front of the rear tire would end, and then stood on frame dropout ends (only time being fat really comes in handy) and tweaked the dropouts back to fit the 6 3/4" hub/axle from the 8" plus I had spread it.

Lucky first attempt, as it came out to exactly 6 7/8". ...guess I should play the lottery tonight?
Rear wheel/tire assy. fit great, so took some pics to show progress.

Next a "Ladies", YES ladies(glad I didn't sell it) Monark springer was installed. It was almost too short. Gee those twinbars have a tall fork neck!!!

...more to come!


----------



## rickyd (Jan 3, 2014)

*motor*

what motor is that? thx rick


----------



## bricycle (Jan 3, 2014)

That is a 1948 Lauson RSC23? 1.25 hp, exhaust in front, carb in rear.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you have a plan for dealing with the obvious structural shortcomings of putting a big motor in such a weak chassis?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 4, 2014)

eet naht weeeek.....


----------



## chitown (Jan 4, 2014)

*Looks awesome!*



bikewhorder said:


> Do you have a plan for dealing with the obvious structural shortcomings of putting a big motor in such a weak chassis?




I was thinking the same thing. Without a seat tube, there is nothing to stop the frame from sagging/breaking. Just don't want anyone to get hurt is all. Maybe you can have a cable threaded from the seat post cluster to the BB area? Anything to prevent the inevitable sag that is going to happen, and did happen on these frames without motors in them!:eek:


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 4, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Do you have a plan for dealing with the obvious structural shortcomings of putting a big motor in such a weak chassis?







chitown said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Without a seat tube, there is nothing to stop the frame from sagging/breaking. Just don't want anyone to get hurt is all. Maybe you can have a cable threaded from the seat post cluster to the BB area? Anything to prevent the inevitable sag that is going to happen, and did happen on these frames without motors in them!:eek:




What makes you guys think this is ever going to run? :eek:


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 4, 2014)

*That's cool bri*

Very cool. Keep us updated with more progress.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 5, 2014)

¡Eres bien loco!


----------



## Iverider (Jan 6, 2014)

Cool build! If there is any weak point I would think it to be at the head tube because the rest if the frame is continuous with no jointery except the rear dropouts. I'm sure this wont see much above 30mph. But hey...I could be wrong! What are you using for brakes is the big question!?!?!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2014)

Ha.... I HAD 2 front 20" wheels with front brakes, but nice guy I am, I sold them to CABE'rs. Now I have none for El Guapo...
Anyone have one for me???


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 6, 2014)

I've got a beefy wheel from a moped that might work. Won't be able to get to it until next week. I believe it is a 22" x 2.5


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2014)

younggun'85 said:


> I've got a beefy wheel from a moped that might work. Won't be able to get to it until next week. I believe it is a 22" x 2.5




that might work good...


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 6, 2014)

Its been 5 months. Any progress on El Guapo? Please post updated photos.


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 7, 2014)

I wonder if he could just use the engine as support for BB. Or just make a support that is hidden behind the carb.


----------



## bricycle (May 12, 2014)

Finally, some progress!~
I marked, drilled, tapped and mounted drive sprocket to Stingray rear hub (thanks old sears snowblower and Schwinn for leaving enough meat to the hub to mount it).
also built up 20" front wheel with a WD hub and installed that.
Bought a centrifugal clutch (and 4' of chain) for 39.95 shipped. Great deal. Motor mounted and all installed. Chain just clears frame!
Bars and saddle mounted, but I am gonna invert twin bar's seat mount to give saddle a down low look. Added pet cocks to tank/carb also. Next is rear caliper brakes, fuel line, throttle and brake levers/cables.
Gonna try dual big Delta headlamps, and rear turn signals.
Also working on pedal drive for it so will qualify for Moped status.


----------



## Iverider (May 12, 2014)

Can't wait to see! Sounds like you made some good progress!


----------



## bricycle (May 12, 2014)

Pics posted...


----------



## Iverider (May 12, 2014)

Cool! I like the engine placement and the exhaust looks pretty slick!


----------



## bricycle (May 15, 2014)

More progress...
flipped the seat post mount, really lowered the saddle profile. also moving saddle further back. Crank assy. mounted... clears everything ok. pics coming...


----------



## bricycle (Aug 15, 2014)

Hope to work on her this weekend and get some pics!


----------



## Iverider (Aug 15, 2014)

I didn't see El guapo when I visited. Stashed in the back??? Can't wait to see more!


----------



## mason_man (Aug 17, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Hope to work on her this weekend and get some pics!




Nice bri!!
Post those pics

Ray


----------

